# , :    4  () 2007.

## .

*,* *      4  () 2007*.        .

 .    ()  .       .


 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?


  ,      ,         2008    .

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .
2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .
3.      3    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 
4.     .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 
5.    .  5    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 
6.     .  24-31  4/99.   31 .    . 

  ,             3,4,5   . 
  ,       ,      3,4  5    . (.3     22.07.2003 N 67)


**  
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     . 
2.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    21  (..20  - ).    .
3.       2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   21  (..20  - ).    .
4.    . -1152004 (    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .
5.    . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   1 . *  ,   * .    .
6.        - 3  (.. 1  - ).    .        . *      !*
7.      . -1151006 (    07.02.2006 N 24)  28 .    .
8.          ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    31  (..30  - ).    .          .      
9.       ,    .  -1151046 ( 29.12.2007 N 163)    31  (..30  - ).    .          ,   - 1 .
10.        (    ). -1152001 (    23.03.2004 N -3-21/224)    - 31  (.. 30  - ).    .
11.                           2007 .   2-.    .        - 1 
12.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 
           .         

  ,    ()  ,   ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

-   ?

----------


## Grinvas

?

----------

> 


 ,     .

----------


## .

,       ,  -     .          1 ,     15 .

----------


## brat

?      1.   : http://www.tehbez.ru/Docum/DocumShow_DocumID_742.html 
     ?       2007 .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    ,        .        .

----------


## olegrf

2007.    21 ?     15-?

----------


## .

15- ?      - 20 .

----------

> 15-?


   ?       .

----------


## olegrf

, , ,    15

----------

> ,       ,  -     .          1 ,     15 .


             ?

----------


## .

.

----------

4:
       ,      ,      ?
  .? ,        ,    ,  ?

----------

,  .       3 ,    , ,   ,    ,  /  .

----------


## .

> 3 ,


 ,    ?          .       .

----------

,     ...

----------


## -

.    .     .*.* , ...2007.    ,    , ,  2007      ,       1- ,   ? ?

----------


## .



----------


## oksana.gromova83

:Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?      ,   .    .

----------


## TaxMaster

> ?      ,   .    .


     ?    "   **" .

----------


## -

> 9.       ,    .  -1151046 (    31.01.2006 N 19)    31  (..30  - ).    .          ,   - 1 .


    ?      2  -  ,   "         ,    " -  3-

----------


## TaxMaster

> ?      2  -  ,   "         ,    " -  3-


  ,   ?   3-,   .

----------


## .

> 3-


    .        ,   .

----------


## -

> .        ,   .


  ...

    ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## TaxMaster

> ?





> 


    ?

        ?

----------


## .

*TaxMaster*,     ?  ?   .  ?    167-.
 ,     -      .   ,     ,              :Smilie:

----------


## TaxMaster

> *TaxMaster*,     ?  ?   .


 , ,  243!         - ,     ,           .

----------


## -

...            ?       -  ?

----------


## Confetti

,          -     ?

----------


## .

,  15 .         1 ,

----------

-     ?

----------


## .

.80

----------


## shoka

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,  50   126

----------


## shoka

.    ,           (  ) -  20 .   -        01.01.08   01.10.07?   2     :Embarrassment:     ?

----------


## jul-2000

> 


    , .       01.01.08.   ""  - 21.01.07.,      .

----------

:     , - ,  ,   100 ,   ???
      ,    ???
   , ,   ,  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## 3xma

!!! ,                            2007 .   2-.,       *   ???*

----------


## .

15 ,         .
 2-     .

----------


## shoka

> , .       01.01.08.   ""  - 21.01.07.,      .


, !

----------

> 15 ,         .
>  2-     .


   1 .
,    1    2-  .

----------


## Natysik

!
 :  9         ,   .
      , , ,   ?
   .  ,     ?

----------


## Larik

.2 .80 :


,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .

 ()                  20-  ,    , , 9 ,

----------


## .

21   .      9    ?   ?

----------


## 1111

!     !  :Frown: 
    .    ...........  :Frown: 
           ?  :Frown:

----------


## Larik

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

----------


## 1111

.           !         .
     ......  :Frown:

----------


## Larik

...........      " ".

----------


## .

> .           !         .
>      ......


   -:

http://www.audit-it.ru/policy/

----------


## .

> 21   .      9    ?   ?


  ,    9 .   4 : , ,   .

   -  , ,    :




> 9.       ,    .  -1151046 (    31.01.2006 N 19)    31  (..30  - ).    . ** ,   - 1 .


-         -      -  ( 4 )         ?

----------


## .

,   ?  - ,   1    . ..

----------


## Natalia M

> 


     ?  :yes:   ,     - ?

----------


## Natysik

> 21   .      9    ?   ?


, !  21        4 ?

----------


## Natysik

> ?   ,     - ?


  1110018,    ,    4 .    .

----------

> ?


    ?  ,  ,  3.

----------


## .

> 1 .


 ,  15 ,     .

----------


## Galateya

,    ( -   ),    -4 ,    12.10.2007,        1     
*:
       22.12.2004  111 (    31.03.2006  37,  19.01.2007  11,  27.07.2007  165,  21.08.2007  192)*

    ?

----------


## .

,     ,       21.08.2007  192

----------


## .

,           ?       ,       ...

----------


## Mauri03

> 2007 .   2-.    ,      !     ,      ,     10 ,  .   - 1


         ,    ,   .

----------


## shoka

,       .          -      .       -     .    -        ?

----------


## .

, .   . ,   4

----------


## _1

,    1   ,      ?

----------


## Nastuka

,          (    31.01.2006 N 19).        ,     , ,     ,   .    ,   31   ?     .      ,      -  2007. 
    ,            ?  :Hmm:

----------


## .

.   ...              .

----------


## Nastuka

....     !! .   :Abuse:

----------


## Nastuka

- ?             ?

----------


## .

-,          :Wink: 
    ,

----------


## Nastuka

> -,         
>     ,


  ,        (   ).
      ,    1 ,       .

----------


## .

,      ,       .       .
,  1     4   .

----------


## Nastuka

...   ...     ,       .     " ".    :Cool:

----------


## .

, ,     , /  ,       2-? 
1.      ,  /  ; 
2.     .    
 3.   ,     ,  /  ?

       ,    ?

----------


## .

1.

----------


## 1111

!            :Frown: 

      21   3   04

                 24   0

          25   0  

      30   0

----------


## 29

,  0,   0  ,    4      1,2,3 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,  0,   0  ,    4      1,2,3 ?


 


 7  2006 . N 136





( .     21.11.2007 N 113)

    1    .
 2 - 9,                  .
  ,  ,  ,   ,             ,   2  163 .        1 .    1       .

----------


## 29

!!! :Wow:

----------


## shoka

.    2 .     ?    ?

----------

145 .       9      . 010       146 .

----------

2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@)    ?   ?

----------


## .



----------

.
       - 18 ,  , ( 21 )  21 ,  ?

----------

> ,  15 ,     .


,  1 .       1 .
        1 .

----------


## .

> ,  1 .       1 .         1 .


       15  http://forum.klerk.ru/calendar.php?s...th=4&year=2008
       15 .        31.01.2006.   2006     15 .

----------

*.*



> 2007.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@)    ?   ?


       ?

----------



----------


## .

.   1   ?      "".

----------

> 15  http://forum.klerk.ru/calendar.php?s...th=4&year=2008
>        15 .        31.01.2006.   2006     15 .


.,    .  :Embarrassment:  
    .       2-  1 .
    , ,  15 .
  , , , . :Embarrassment: 

      .

----------


## meks

1.    -1, -2,    ,       (   ), ..,  ,      ?
2.       ?
.

----------


## Ozzy

1.    4/99 " 
" , 
"               31   ,   ,   1 , -  31   ."
..      1 ,     -1  -2   ,     2008 .

2.  .

----------


## 1111

.---      !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
 ,            , .         ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,            , .         ?


" " -     ( ).
"-" -     (      :yes:  )),  .

----------


## .

> 1.    -1, -2,    ,       (   ), ..,  ,      ?


 -2 ,  -1     .

----------


## meks

> -2 ,  -1     .


 : "   "  "   ". ..   29 ,   ,         "   "?  -       -1  -2  ,  2008 .?( 1 . ;                )

----------


## .

> -       -1  -2  ,  2008 .


    2008.     ,     4    .   .
 ,        , ,  , .     ,        ,       ,        :Frown:

----------


## 07

,             ?

----------


## zunechka

> ?      1.   : http://www.tehbez.ru/Docum/DocumShow_DocumID_742.html 
>      ?       2007 .


-       .          2007     :Smilie:

----------


## savamell

,      ,           ,      0   1 ?

----------


## savamell

:      -1, -2, -3, -4   -?

----------

> ,           ,      0   1 ?


   ? 1 ,     -  .
     ,   .

----------


## savamell

:Wow:  . 
  :      .         1151046 -    1151065 -   .               ,      ?           3-   ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## Cougar

21  -        1151085 (  ),  1151001        -  .

----------

?   1 ,   ?

----------


## shoka

,           3,4,5  ..    -  ,        ,     ,     ?

----------

> 3,4,5  ..    -  ,        ,     ,     ?


   ,

----------


## -

...         ......   ,  4- ,   
       27.03.2003 N 33,          ?!     ,   ,      ....
 ....

----------


## .

.     ,    ,

----------


## -

*.*, ..     ,       ?
 ....

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------

,    ,    ,    -3,4,5.       ?????

----------


## ASD2000

> ,  1 .       1 .
>         1 .


    2     15   :Wink:

----------

, !      (,  )    .  -   ?

----------


## .

,  50 .  : )     )      .

----------

!  .

----------


## shoka

> **     ,   .


          ?

----------


## .



----------


## shoka

...    ?

----------


## 1

:      01.10.2007, ,    -     2007   ?    ,     ,     ,   01.11.07  31.03.08? 
    . ,      01.10,         31.12  .        15    .      -     ? , .   :Smilie:

----------

*.*,    (  )    (   )   ?  :Confused:

----------


## .

*shoka*, .243 .7
*1*,     ,       ,     .
**,         ,         .

----------


## shoka

!

----------


## 1

.. !    .           2007 ?     4  2007 ?

----------


## .

*1*, ,  ,   . ,  ,

----------


## Ripley

(, , , ....)  , ,    "  60     90 "?

----------


## .



----------


## Tashaa

,          2006     , :   ,   .      .
-         2007 ? ?

----------


## Coreopsis

7           .      ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,     07. ,  ,   .   ,  .          ( - ?)          (               ).

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## .

*.*,     ?    ?

----------


## Astrel

...

----------


## .



----------

*.*,       ?

----------


## .

.

----------

*.*,    :Frown: ...

----------

, ,    ?

----------

. .

----------


## .

> , ,    ?


 http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/209fz.htm

----------


## Svet_Ksu

, :     .  18/02  .         .      .   .1  .2?  470 .1   190 .2  ?       ?

----------

:   2008    .     .      ?  .....    ,   ""?

----------


## .

**,      2007 .    1  2008   .

----------

-     29.12.2007. 163.    ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------

3,4,5       ?

----------

> 3,4,5       ?

----------


## -

, , ,          ?       ,  /    ,           .  :Embarrassment: .  .

----------


## .

.     :Frown:

----------

.1,2    ,   ?

----------

> .1,2    ,   ?

----------


## -

*.* ,  ,  .   ,        ...  :Frown:

----------

!
   .         1  2008 ?
!!!

----------


## Olga376

()      .    ?   ?     1 7.7      ?     .

----------

> .         1  2008 ?






> ()      .    ?   ?     1 7.7      ?


  :Frown:     ,  . 1 ,    ,    .

----------


## Olga376

,      ,    .    .

----------


## Olga376

> , , ,          ?       ,  /    ,           . .  .


        .

----------


## -

*Olga376*   ... :yes:

----------


## Spiteful

(      )?

----------


## Natalia M

> (      )?


   1151065   27  2006 . 30	,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Olga376

(    ,     ),        .

----------


## -

> ,   .


      2  ,   3- -    
     ,      
,    ,  ,   ,

----------

,      ?! 
      ,    ...(
  ,             ?!

----------


## .

> ,             ?!


    ,          :Wink: 



> ,      ?!


 ,     209-  24.07.07         .    http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/zakon.htm

----------

, ,         ,   ?

----------

2.1   ,        ,      ,             017  ,-  018  ,           018 
   ?    ?

----------


## Elena79

!     ""     23    . . 14  .     -   .   ,   ,   01/02/08       -. (         ).     -     -     -     (   -  ..)
 -     ,       ??????
          Exel  Word. !

----------


## .

> , ,         ,   ?


  .
  - ,     ?

----------


## Olga376

(   )  -        .    ,      - .  -    .     .       11     .       1 .    .     ,  .  ,    .     1 ,     .

----------


## .

> 1 .


   .  ,        .    11       :Frown:

----------


## Elena79

- ,   -   ,       (,  ) -   ,  .
    (. -)      -.    -    ,     !!!!!!(  )  ,       , " ?" - "!"
,       -,     -      1,   " "     ????? 
 ,     !
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Olga376

, 
           -  11-    .    ,  ,    .      .     -    (   ),    .   ,     .   - ,     . ,     (      -).

----------


## .

> - ,   -   ,       (,  ) -   ,  .
>     (. -)      -.    -    ,     !!!!!!(  )  ,       , " ?" - "!"
> ,       -,     -      1,   " "     ????? 
>  ,     !


      (-).  ,     , ..     -  .

----------


## .

""     .2  17   (     .2      :Cool: ).  1      ,  ,   ,      . ,   1 8     .

----------


## 77

45-         :        ! ,  ,  , ,    ,       ?      ,  ... ,  -   :Frown: .

----------


## kegli

[QUOTE=.;51424273]**  
12.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 
           .         

,          ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,

----------


## kegli

> ,


       ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------

????????
     - PDF417

----------


## 33

.,  , .             ,    .
 :       4 
 :
  2007          (    ),    ,       (      6 . ),   2007     ,  3    ,    4                
:       ?
              ?
    ,   ..

----------


## .

> 


  - ,      .    ,     .    .

----------


## 33

,      ,   .       ,        .
           ,        ?

----------


## 33

.,   ,        ?

----------


## .

.  .    -    ,     !  ,         ,   ,          .
,    ,     ,     ,     .

----------


## 33

.
       ,       ,        ((((((((((

----------

( )              3 .4 346.26

----------


## .

**,     .   


> ,    ,        (  ,        21  , *    ,  * )

----------


## 33

,      ,

----------


## .

?   ,      


> 1.      (    - ) : ;
>  ;
> ...


  -  -    ",    "?  .   .     ,       


> ,     ( 
>   ), **     ...

----------


## Na28ta

1 ...  1  15        .  ,     (,   )   ,       1 !    ,        1  (  )        ,     .

   ...    :   - (   ,     ),          2 (,   ).

----------

, .    .       . ,      .    ?

----------


## Na28ta

,     .      ?      :   ,  ? ,   ?

----------


## .

> .


  ?

----------

.       .  .  .        . ,

----------

.
  ,     3   .       .       .,    .
 :    ?   -   ?   "..   - 163"        ?       ( -  - .),        .   ?     -  - ?

----------


## .

,  ,    ,   ,

----------


## Olga2612()

(      )    ,  (    ),   . " "     .

----------


## .

-       .   .       ?

----------


## _1

,  ,    ?
  ,      2

----------


## zunechka

[QUOTE=Na28ta;51521258]          1 ...  1  15        . 

        .     -  ?        :Embarrassment:

----------


## BellaKab

,    2.1    ?   ? ,  ,      .  ,     ?

----------


## Dummi

:   19  2007.       ?       ,  ,   .

----------


## .

> ,  ,    ?
>   ,      2


    - 



> .     -


 



> ,  ,      .


 . 



> :   19  2007.       ?       ,  ,   .


  - .

----------

-    0300     1151065	 :              , 	    ?

----------


## .

?  ,   .     .     -?

----------

.        ,     .      :    190      (    ),  210  ,    - ?

----------

,    ,    - -1  -2....         1 ,     -1  -2   ,     2008 ....   ,    ,    ,          2007....

   !!!



> ,        , ,  , .     ,        ,       ,


    ???   ???  -  -1  -2,   ???  :Frown:

----------

346.23.  
1. -    ()           .
       -   31  ,     .
         25        .
2.  -                   30  ,     .
         25       .
 ,

----------


## CEBEP

> ????????
>      - PDF417

----------


## CEBEP

> (      )    ,  (    ),   . " "     .


   4_11 ?

----------


## CEBEP

**, 
     .       14.12.2007..    28.12.2007. 29.12.2007      . 14.01.2008   .. . 20.01.2008   , 19.03.2008     . 
     ,   28.03.2008   ? 
       ( )            ?

----------

,       ()
-,
  .
 ,


!

----------

> ,      ()
> -,
>   .
>  ,


  ,

----------

,      , . ,       ......

----------

3-??  ....  :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

.  ,   ,       .

----------

.
,    ,          ( -     ,    ),         ,         ?   ?

----------


## CEBEP

!                1151006 (        )

----------

,  ? 
"         ."             ( ), , ,    ?     ?

----------



----------


## CEBEP

,       2

----------


## CEBEP

28    .     ,     2003,    ().       ,    ?

----------


## Shurhenchik

> **, 
>      .       14.12.2007..    28.12.2007. 29.12.2007      . 14.01.2008   .. . 20.01.2008   , 19.03.2008     . 
>      ,   28.03.2008   ? 
>        ( )            ?



    :

 55.  
...
2.        ,                .          .

    ,      1   31 ,               ,    .

       14    1

----------

, :
1.         /  ./.,      ..?
2.      ?

----------

,     -  ,        -  ,   ?      ?

----------

,  ,         28-,  31  :-( ?   ?

    ,           ??

----------


## .

,       (.119 ),     (.122 )

----------


## CEBEP

030      ?

----------


## .

> -  ,   ?      ?


   ,    ,        :Frown:

----------

> ,       2



........,  2

----------

, ,          ?

----------


## CEBEP

> , ,          ?


 1

----------

,

----------


## CEBEP

> ,


01.04.    (  )   -   ,      1, 2,.               .

----------

